# Chip, in training



## MooreAcres (Dec 18, 2010)

I had planned on Chip going to Dorothy for driving training after the first of the year, but I got the opportunity to put him with Lisa Pichler of Gallery Training Center sooner. *Love you Dorothy!*

Hes been in training almost 2 weeks now and is doing fabulous. Lisa just adores him. I just wanted him broke, just an all around CDE/pleasure type. To my surprise, Lisa seems to think he could be competitve as a country pleasure horse and suggested taking him into the senior gelding halter ring. Going to visit him on monday afternoon. I miss my boy, but know hes in great hands with the crew at Gallery. Fantastic people who love their horses

Here are a few pictures Lisa sent me this afternoon. Keep in mind, Chip is a coming 10 year old. Hes like fine wine, keeps getting better with age...


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm (Dec 18, 2010)

He is a gorgeous boy, looks like he should do well in halter and driving!!!


----------



## susanne (Dec 18, 2010)

That's great, Erin! (I'm repeating myself from the driving forum.)


----------



## Becky (Dec 18, 2010)

Oh, I see halter and driving in his future! Beautiful boy!


----------



## Deb O. (Dec 18, 2010)

Chip looks great and looks like he's really enjoying his new job.


----------



## Sheri Hill (Dec 18, 2010)

Handsome boy Erin. That is great he is doing so well!





Sheri


----------



## Shortpig (Dec 18, 2010)

Erin has done a wonderful job with this boy. They should go far together as a driving team.


----------



## Leeana (Dec 18, 2010)

Looks nice, Erin!


----------



## Minxiesmom (Dec 18, 2010)

He is very NICE, Erin! You could come join us at the pinto shows with him, also! Lots of awards available for an all around horse in Pinto.


----------



## Crabby-Chicken (Dec 18, 2010)

Wow he looks wonderful Erin! Glad he is doing so well. And you will have fun with him whatever you do with him!


----------



## rimmerpaints (Dec 19, 2010)

he is beautiful


----------



## Taylor Richelle (Dec 20, 2010)

*He sure is a beautiful boy! *


----------



## Candi (Dec 22, 2010)

NICE horse! I hope that you'll consider the PtHA (Pinto) show ring! He'd do VERY well! Fun group of people too - and affordable!

Purdy sucker - and allaround too!


----------



## BigDogs & LittleHorses (Dec 22, 2010)

That's great, Erin!

Glad Chip is doing well. Chip off the old block.

Plus it gives Dorothy more time to focus on training my girl Lolli!














Ha ha ha

Daryl


----------



## Shortpig (Dec 22, 2010)

BigDogs & LittleHorses said:


> That's great, Erin!
> 
> Glad Chip is doing well. Chip off the old block.
> 
> ...



Lucky for you Lolli will be done with her training before Koda gets there.


----------

